# wiring a skiff



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

does anyone know a site with lots of pics on how to wire a skiff. I've seen several on bigger boats but that doesn't help me. I'm going to make my own switch panel and was looking for some good pics with ideas.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://books.google.com/books?id=hBI87YlgzdoC&pg=PA12&lpg=PA12&dq=small+boat+electrical+diagram&source=bl&ots=Xo08Ke5IQk&sig=nEHgb25bFVAkzo-LEJgVwQYaQLs&hl=en&ei=6N6JSprkJMrPlAe-wp3mCw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=10#v=onepage&q=small%20boat%20electrical%20diagram&f=false

http://easyacdc.com/

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&um=1&sa=1&q=small+boat+wiring&btnG=Search+images&biw=1360&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&start=0


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

ok so here is what I've come up with and I think it will fit my needs well.

from the battery I'll run a positive wire (8 ga maybe?) to a fuse block I just picked up.









from the block I'll run the positive wires (12 ga ?)to the item to be powered (ie. bilge, livewell, lights...) 

Then the negative wire from the item being powered will go to the positive side of the switch.

From the switches I'll run a negative wire to one side of my battery shut-off switch.









Then from the other side I'll run another 8ga wire back to the negetive terminal on the battery.

sound good?

I'll be making my switch panel next week sometime I think.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Battery Pos to Battery shut off switch.
Battery shut off switch to fuse block.
Fuse block to switches.
Switches to items to be powered.
Item powered to Neg side of battery.

8 to 12 AWG from battery to to shut off to Fuse block
16 to 20 AGW from fuse block to switches to items to Neg battery side.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks tom, 

I was hoping to aviod running all the small wires back up front but I guess thats how it will have to be.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Single wire negative ground from battery to multi-terminal buss bar.
No multiple wires back to battery.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

On my boat I installed two terminal studs under the rear seat. Main battery cables from battery disconnect switch to studs .










$9.82

http://www.eangler.com/product/MP63487666.htm?utm_medium=cpa&utm_source=Shopping


----------



## Geoff_Arias (Nov 25, 2009)

Im looking to rewire my skiff soon as well (over christmas break). I can follow a diagram if someone can help me draw one up. Ill have running lights, livewell, and bilge pump. 1 Battery to start motor and run the accs. It may not be as easy as I make it sound. If anyone can help me please IM me your number. Again, Im just needed help with the diagram.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Basic diagram below


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Even simpler diagram
can be used with 1 or 2 batteries


----------



## Geoff_Arias (Nov 25, 2009)

Brett,
you have been of great help. That is exactly what I was looking for. I saw those on google but wanted to make sure with someone who knows a little more that they were correct diagrams. I appreciate your help. One more question
How do I determine what gauge wire to use? I know length has something to do with it but its a skiff. Longest wire being replaced will be the bilge and livewell one and thats like 7-10 ft at the most. Battery is stored right next to fuse box and evertyhing in the console. Also, do you recommend a battery switch even if I am only using one battery? I don't really see a need for one if I only have 1 battery. Thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I like an isolator switch or a breaker switch between the battery and the panel.
But you can simply disconnect the cables from the battery between trips.
Another simple diagram

Remember to use tinned marine wire to slow corrosion.
Sold at most marine hardware stores and on line.

http://tinnedmarinewire.com/


----------



## Geoff_Arias (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok, Im assuming that breaking the current will help extend the life of my batteries? With those three diagrams I think I am set. I will be doing the rewire and steering fix over the break. Last question, I noticed that the diagrams did not have a the switch box and fuse box seperate. If I were to do it seperate I am assuming that I would put the swiches in between the fuse box and the acc? O never mind it looks like the second diagram has it. 

Thanks again for all your help Brett.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Disconnecting the battery between trips is done for three reasons.
#1...safety, don't want an electrical fire to happen when you're not there.
#2...to make sure you don't drain the battery by leaving an open circuit
#3...slow down corrosion of electrical parts. Dissimilar metals
in the circuits will eat at each other. (search Galvanic Corrosion)

Oh, one more thing, wing nuts are not allowed on any battery installation on this site. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1244640776


----------



## Geoff_Arias (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks. Ill make sure to avoid those wingnuts. Thanks for all your help Brett. Ill be taking pictures of the whole process. Its going to be a small project. Im gunna take off the center console and cut the seat off the front and fiberglass it smooth. A cooler in front of the console will suffice as a seat and save a great amount of much needed space. I will rewire the boat and fix the steering.


----------

